# finally got some pics of my new system today



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

there's alot of "questionables" about it, for one thing, the amp was supposed to be laying down, and have a shelf above it, and i have yet to build it out of better wood, this weather isn't letting up on me, and liquid nail doesn't flow till about 60 degrees outside


































































are ya'll happy now?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I'm just going to keep most of my questions to myself... 

I did'nt know you were still rollin' with the stock deck :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 10:59 AM~4617967
> *I'm just going to keep most of my questions to myself...
> 
> I did'nt know you were still rollin' with the stock deck :0
> *


of course, i like the look of the stock hu over that unsightly install kit, i haven't gotten around to building a better looking face plate for my new hu....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 10:00 AM~4617975
> *of course, i like the look of the stock hu over that unsightly install kit, i haven't gotten around to building a better looking face plate for my new hu....
> *


Heres one, not sure what your year was

http://www.scosche.com/scosche_caraudio.as...&ItemID=FD1424B


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 11:04 AM~4617992
> *Heres one, not sure what your year was
> 
> http://www.scosche.com/scosche_caraudio.as...&ItemID=FD1424B
> *


thats what i have, and i don't like the look of it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 10:05 AM~4617999
> *thats what i have, and i don't like the look of it
> *


oh, so your going to make your own? :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 11:07 AM~4618015
> *oh, so your going to make your own? :dunno:
> *


when i get around to it, yea.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 10:12 AM~4618042
> *when i get around to it, yea.
> *


alright then :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Is that an old power acoustic amp?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jan 14 2006, 12:03 PM~4618659
> *Is that an old power acoustic amp?
> *


yup, power acoustic lt1440/2


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I would really hide that power wire, or get some so Black loom, and definately redo the boxes. But it will do the job. If you port those up top, there will hit alot harder. My .02


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:05 PM~4618674
> *yup, power acoustic lt1440/2
> *



Yea they have them at best buy :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jan 14 2006, 12:09 PM~4618707
> *Yea they have them at best buy  :uh:
> *


Your point??


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 12:16 PM~4618762
> *Your point??
> *


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jan 14 2006, 12:17 PM~4618765
> *
> 
> *


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

port from the top and smile homie... 

hopefully on the REAL enclosure (because hopefully this is a temp) you do a better job at hiding shit and being less descrete about it... and thos eenclosures look alot bigger then 1.25cuft...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 14 2006, 01:05 PM~4619083
> *port from the top and smile homie...
> 
> hopefully on the REAL enclosure (because hopefully this is a temp) you do a better job at hiding shit and being less descrete about it... and thos eenclosures look alot bigger then 1.25cuft...
> *


my home stereo sub box I bult is like that, its pretty good


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 04:13 PM~4619158
> *my home stereo sub box I bult is like that, its pretty good
> *




i dont know if you guys realize that every sub will not perform the same in 1cuft, or 1.5 cuft, or tuned to 28hz, or tuned to 35 hz.... its a reason they have specs, its a reason we (us) *build*... if i could go to the store, and buy an enclosure that was designed for my RE's and will fit in my truck, i would buy it and save myself the drama... but that's not the case


----------



## Viking800 (Dec 19, 2004)

i wish i had that much space behind my seats but w/e


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viking800_@Jan 14 2006, 01:46 PM~4619297
> *i wish i had that much space behind my seats but w/e
> *


in a truck?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 14 2006, 02:05 PM~4619083
> *port from the top and smile homie...
> 
> hopefully on the REAL enclosure (because hopefully this is a temp) you do a better job at hiding shit and being less descrete about it... and thos eenclosures look alot bigger then 1.25cuft...
> *


trust me, i will do a much better job when i get the time, and it warms up.
and i'll get around to putting wire loom, and making a better mount for the fuse holder under the hood, and the amp was supposed to be laying down, but when i got it, it was a lil longer than i expected, so it didn't fit between the 2 sub box's, next box i build will have the amp impregnated into it, and it will more than likely be ported.....and built out of 3/4" mdf 

and those enclosures are 1.77 cubic feet to be exact, but at least the seats still sit back further than a reg cab chevy 1500/2500


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viking800_@Jan 14 2006, 02:46 PM~4619297
> *i wish i had that much space behind my seats but w/e
> *


kinda vehicle are you rolling?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i recommend running the battery cable as short as possible to avoid voltage drop- just run the power wire on the same side as the battery- take a uni-bit and make a new hole through the firewall and put an appropriate sized grommet in the hole- also looks alot better than seeing unshielded power wire in the engine area- u got the right idea by running the bigger wire and box- u are guaranteed at least a job at best buy if u ever get fired doing ya real job- .....jp homie


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 14 2006, 04:56 PM~4619857
> *i recommend running the battery cable as short as possible to avoid voltage drop- just run the power wire on the same side as the battery- take a uni-bit and make a new hole through the firewall and put an appropriate sized grommet in the hole- also looks alot better than seeing unshielded power wire in the engine area- u got the right idea by running the bigger wire and box- u are guaranteed at least a job at best buy if u ever get fired doing ya real job- .....jp homie
> *


its a brand new f'n truck, i'm not about to be drilling into it, for one thing, theres more electronics on the passenger side, than a server...lol


but if i could find a decent spot to drill, it means i gotta rip up all my foot panels and all that to redo my wires, because my power wire, is going to run on the opposite side of my rca's.....and i'm not gonna redo that until i put a aftermarket hu.

pssst. i can do circles around those guys at best buy, i was in a hurry when i did all this, and i did it while i was working 12.5 hours a day, 7 days a week, bout an hour or 2 each day on it, and finally got fed up, hurried up, and threw it in because i wanted some more friggin bass.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

2 words
particle board

*leaves*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

That is MDF with a Partice board covering, get with it Pit. No pun intended Draaaag


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Jan 14 2006, 05:07 PM~4619921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, i wish, its particle board through and through, i didn't find mdf till it was too late, got wayy to cold outside, hit friggin NEGATIVE 13 the day i found mdf, there was no way liquid nail would even half azz come out of the can....lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Draag, that is what a a Drill and screws, and Carpenters glue is for!!!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 14 2006, 06:14 PM~4620307
> *Draag, that is what a a Drill and screws, and Carpenters glue is for!!!!
> *


but thats doin it half azz then, i still use screws, but i use liquid nail for an even stronger connection of the wood, not only that, but it seals it up real good as well, and i rough sand it so its porous so the liquid nail makes an extremely strong bond between the 2 pieces, quite possibly stronger than the wood itself 

and thats how i built those box's btw


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

elmers wood glue or gorilla glue > liquid nails


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2006, 06:34 PM~4620459
> *elmers wood glue or gorilla glue > liquid nails
> *


can you throw the box with no screws in it at the ground, and the box not fall apart? not drop, actually chuck it at the ground with some force?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 08:40 PM~4620491
> *can you throw the box with no screws in it at the ground, and the box not fall apart? not drop, actually chuck it at the ground with some force?
> *


Not to start shit but you cant throw a particle board enclosure any were with out it braking.... And wood glue and screws are more then sufficient to build your enclosure durring any tyoe of weather


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 07:40 PM~4620491
> *can you throw the box with no screws in it at the ground, and the box not fall apart? not drop, actually chuck it at the ground with some force?
> *


UH yes, but it is wood, regardless it is gonna break whether you got Liquid nails, or Butter. But Elmers wood glue, or Carpenters glue is the shit. Then you get some wood chaulking and you got the best sealed enlosure


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 14 2006, 06:42 PM~4620503
> *Not to start shit but you cant throw a particle board enclosure any were with out it braking.... And wood glue and screws are more then sufficient to build your enclosure durring any tyoe of weather
> *


i wasn't talking about particle board, i was talking about mdf, one of the first box's i built with liquid nail, when i went to tear it apart to throw it out, i hit it with a hammer a few times, no effect, other than denting the wood, chucked it at the ground a few times, broke off a few corners, still no major effect, it didn't come apart till i got out a 10 lb sledge hammer, and started breaking the wood itself into pieces, and this was just regular 3/4" mdf.....and it was only a .90 cubic foot sealed chamber box for 2 small azz 10's i had(some of you seen em in the bigger encloseure, the 2 10" jensens)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

if you guys keep thorwing in your 2 cents, hes not gonna post any more pics!! :cheesy:

not that you want to see or anything... :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

wood glue and gorilla glue bond alot better than liquid nails...


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

what does it matter??? both work


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 06:47 PM~4620536
> *if you guys keep thorwing in your 2 cents, hes not gonna post any more pics!! :cheesy:
> 
> not that you want to see or anything... :uh:
> *


pff, the next time i build a new box for this, all your gonna see is gray spray on bedliner on the box 

but yes, i will be using 3/4" mdf


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Jan 14 2006, 07:53 PM~4620588
> *what does it matter??? both work
> *


cure time and cold weather doesnt affect the application like it does with liquid nails...


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHENEVER PEOPLE START TALKING SHIT ABOUT STUPID QUESTIONS OR HOW TO SETUP SHIT OR EVEN CRAPPY SETUPS U SHOULD PROBALLY KEEP YOUR SHIT TO URSELF..............JUST MY .02


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

wtf u talkin bout *****


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

UR HOMEBOY WIT THE CRAPPY FORD


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

:twak: that aint my boy


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 07:12 PM~4619959
> *whatever
> heh, i wish, its particle board through and through, i didn't find mdf till it was too late, got wayy to cold outside, hit friggin NEGATIVE 13 the day i found mdf, there was no way liquid nail would even half azz come out of the can....lol
> *


Take the glue in the F'N house till it is time to use it, then it will run nice and smooth.


----------



## Viking800 (Dec 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 03:45 PM~4619792
> *kinda vehicle are you rolling?
> *


 single cab mazda b2200 i barely got space for 2 12"s sealed


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viking800_@Jan 14 2006, 07:10 PM~4621150
> *single cab mazda b2200 i barely got space for 2 12"s sealed
> *


ha, just be happy you can work with that, with most trucks its hard enough to get a single 10, let alone 2 12's


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 10:11 PM~4621161
> *ha, just be happy you can work with that, with most trucks its hard enough to get a single 10, let alone 2 12's
> *



You always have room for a blow through...but yeah keeping it behind the seat can be a bit tricky due to space at times


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 14 2006, 07:13 PM~4621180
> *You always have room for a blow through...but yeah keeping it behind the seat can be a bit tricky due to space at times
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 14 2006, 09:16 PM~4621188
> *
> *


cut the bed
put subs in box inside bed
seal up gap with accordian boot


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2006, 11:52 PM~4623038
> *cut the bed
> put subs in box inside bed
> seal up gap with accordian boot
> *


I wouldnt do that...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 14 2006, 07:14 PM~4620722
> *UR HOMEBOY WIT THE CRAPPY FORD
> *


i'm sensing a bit of jelousy?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

box and amprack look horrible dude!

at least disguise it with some carpet or something


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2006, 10:09 AM~4624721
> *box and amprack look horrible dude!
> 
> at least disguise it with some carpet or something
> *


said it before, say it again, its just a temp setup, and the it isn't even setup the way it was supposed to look(aka the amp laying down, instead of standing straight up. Next setup will be one solid box, still deciding on ported or sealed though.....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2006, 09:09 AM~4624721
> *box and amprack look horrible dude!
> 
> at least disguise it with some carpet or something
> *


lol, ya disguise that shit mang, i don't know anyone who would be proud to be rollin' with some particle board :ugh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 15 2006, 10:16 AM~4624755
> *lol, ya disguise that shit mang, i don't know anyone who would be proud to be rollin' with some particle board :ugh:
> *


who said i'm "proud"


all you can see when i'm rollin is the amp through the front window, and hear the bass pourin out the truck when the windows are down


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 15 2006, 09:18 AM~4624765
> *who said i'm "proud"
> all you can see when i'm rollin is the amp through the front window, and hear the bass pourin out the truck when the windows are down
> *


:roflmao: thats a good thing :cheesy: most setups that look ugly, pound!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 15 2006, 11:03 AM~4624696
> *i'm sensing a bit of jelousy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS THE BEST JOKE I READ ON HERE


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2006, 08:34 PM~4620459
> *elmers wood glue or gorilla glue > liquid nails
> *


i use liquid nails wood glue and elmers wood glue... shit is SOLID

i just love how the emlers dries man, its like glass... nice and smooth, but sturdy ass hell... i had bonded two peices together using the glue combination with screws, and realized that i mis measured, i i decided to rip that bastard apart... the wood split and the immediate areas (from the two panels)that were glued where still intact...

good enough for me 

and CVR12" in 1.25cuft sealed > CVR12" in 1.77cuft sealed

im sure your gonna get a suprise when you port to specs becuase your not even feeling all the goodness that comes with the sealed (and your still impressed)...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 15 2006, 08:57 PM~4628507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS THE BEST JOKE I READ ON HERE
> *


thank you, thank you, i'm here all night. now about what kinda vehicle your driving?


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 15 2006, 10:54 PM~4629099
> *thank you, thank you, i'm here all night.  now about what kinda vehicle your driving?
> *


85 REGAL CAUSE I CHOOSE 2 :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 17 2006, 02:44 AM~4638743
> *85 REGAL CAUSE I CHOOSE 2 :0
> *


ok, and why you dogging my brand new ride? when your rolling something thats 20 years old? i'm sorry i wanted something with warranty, and new gm product sucks, and dodge isn't as cheap as i'd like em to be in price.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 17 2006, 07:34 AM~4639054
> *ok, and why you dogging my brand new ride? when your rolling something thats 20 years old?  i'm sorry i wanted something with warranty, and new gm product sucks, and dodge isn't as cheap as i'd like em to be in price.
> *



thats cuz dodge > ford

and for the record, i would rather drive a rare 20year old vehicle (that you wont find on the road like OTHER new models) and have it customized to my liking and probably run better and will last longer then some of the 2005/06 models that are out


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 14 2006, 06:14 PM~4620307
> *Draag, that is what a a Drill and screws, and Carpenters glue is for!!!!
> *


right


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 05:04 PM~4619904
> *its a brand new f'n truck, i'm not about to be drilling into it, for one thing, theres more electronics on the passenger side, than a server...lol
> but if i could find a decent spot to drill, it means i gotta rip up all my foot panels and all that to redo my wires, because my power wire, is going to run on the opposite side of my rca's.....and i'm not gonna redo that until i put a aftermarket hu.
> 
> ...


don't be scared to drill some holes, F the truck it's a hunk of metal, MAN UP *****


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 14 2006, 06:34 PM~4620459
> *elmers wood glue or gorilla glue > liquid nails
> *


i agree, gorilla glue is the shit


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 17 2006, 08:41 PM~4644037
> *i agree, gorilla glue is the shit
> *


gorilla glue will hold anything... I used it to glue my ladies chihuahua to the wall =x


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

i'll see if i can find some of that stuff, i dought it though


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 10:00 PM~4644163
> *i'll see if i can find some of that stuff, i dought it though
> *



They sell it every were


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 10:00 PM~4644163
> *i'll see if i can find some of that stuff, i dought it though
> *


http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...0Gorilla%20Glue


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 17 2006, 07:10 PM~4644256
> *http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...0Gorilla%20Glue
> *


don't think we have a lowes here


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie+Jan 17 2006, 10:06 AM~4639752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've learned my lesson from seeing other's do this while still making payments, and then they change their mind, and wanna sell, then the dealership see's that ish, and won't give you ish for something thats cut up.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 17 2006, 10:28 PM~4645085
> *tiz very true, i'd personally rather have a 1980's body style caprice, but oh well, the situation on why i had to buy a new one was f'd up.
> i've learned my lesson from seeing other's do this while still making payments, and then they change their mind, and wanna sell, then the dealership see's that ish, and won't give you ish for something thats cut up.
> *


a tiny hole with a grommet in it looks factory, it's not like they are gonna yank your carpet out and inspect your shit on the day you trade it back in, lmao


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 17 2006, 09:31 PM~4645137
> *a tiny hole with a grommet in it looks factory, it's not like they are gonna yank your carpet out and inspect your shit on the day you trade it back in, lmao
> *


true....but again, i need to find time, and slightly warmer weather, to get this all done.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

I sell cars and handle trade in apprasals trust me ....We dont look for tiny holes were a power wire could have been ran...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 17 2006, 10:10 PM~4644262
> *don't think we have a lowes here
> *



Home depot? they have it there to... but I see it every were


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 17 2006, 11:06 AM~4639752
> *thats cuz dodge > ford
> 
> and for the record, i would rather drive a rare 20year old vehicle (that you wont find on the road like OTHER new models) and have it customized to my liking and probably run better and will last longer then some of the 2005/06 models that are out
> *


TRU....TRU....I LOVE MY REGALS..ILL MAKE MY REGAL WORTH MORE THAN YOUR F 150


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 18 2006, 01:37 AM~4646508
> *TRU....TRU....I LOVE MY REGALS..ILL MAKE MY REGAL WORTH MORE THAN YOUR F 150
> *


put a deacent motor in it and some fuzzy dice.... goal accomplished


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 18 2006, 01:40 AM~4646528
> *put a deacent motor in it and some fuzzy dice.... goal accomplished
> *


DONE......FOR SALE 100,000.. :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 18 2006, 12:37 AM~4646508
> *TRU....TRU....I LOVE MY REGALS..ILL MAKE MY REGAL WORTH MORE THAN YOUR F 150
> *


define "worth more"
sentimental, or worth more than 15,000-19,000


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 18 2006, 02:01 AM~4646632
> *define "worth more"
> sentimental, or worth more than 15,000-19,000
> *


BOTH


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 18 2006, 01:09 AM~4646665
> *BOTH
> *


prove it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

btw, a buick regal is not a 20 year old "rare" car


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

hrm, most expensive 1985 buick regal, bin price is only 9500, and its a T type turbo, which i highly doubt your driving, and its still not worth as much as my truck 

kbb states the t type, which is thee most expensive type, is worth 12k, the bas model, is about 3k, which is what you have i take it.

so that leaves you to put 17k bux worth of equipment in there....GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i wouldnt be bragging on a new truck that has FACTORY wheels and stereo- fuck what it costs unless u paid it in full- making payments doesnt mean u own a 20g truck-but i feel ya for having the same goals as everyone else- to better yaself- one thing though g, -never, eva eva, eva eva eva used particle board for anything car audio related, please?????


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 18 2006, 03:47 PM~4650078
> *, -never, eva eva, eva eva eva  used particle board for anything  car audio related, please?????
> *


not even for simple paneling ????

lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 18 2006, 01:47 PM~4650078
> *i wouldnt be bragging on a new truck that has FACTORY wheels and stereo- fuck what it costs unless u paid it in full- making payments doesnt mean u own a 20g truck-but i feel ya for having the same goals as everyone else- to better yaself- one thing though g, -never, eva eva, eva eva eva  used particle board for anything  car audio related, please?????
> *


like i said, test box's to get an idea of what different woofers sounded like, i never use particle board as a permanent enclosure, you don't see me putting carpet or vinyl on that is do you? exactly 

and honestly, in this day and age, its almost a better idea to leave your stock hu in there, at least until you get your windows tinted.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 18 2006, 12:21 AM~4646721
> *btw, a buick regal is not a 20 year old "rare" car
> *


how ever, a buick grand national is


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

shouda just dont it once had not have to do it again....if u were good u wouldnt have to test fit nething but thats "imo"


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 18 2006, 02:19 AM~4646711
> *prove it
> *


PUT LIKE THIS......BY THE TIME YOU'RE DONE PAYING THAT TRUCK OFF MY "BASE MODEL REGAL' WILL BE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR TRUCK WITH WHATEVER U PUT IN IT


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 19 2006, 02:11 AM~4655600
> *PUT LIKE THIS......BY THE TIME YOU'RE DONE PAYING THAT TRUCK OFF MY "BASE MODEL REGAL' WILL BE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR TRUCK WITH WHATEVER U PUT IN IT
> *


DYAB, you are arguing with a 17-18 Year old kid, I would think that 5 Pages would have been overy kill, but damn, yall about to hit 6


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

porkchop is 19 iirc


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 19 2006, 08:55 AM~4656584
> *porkchop is 19 iirc
> *


Okay he has one extra hair on his nutts. :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Jan 19 2006, 01:11 AM~4655600
> *PUT LIKE THIS......BY THE TIME YOU'RE DONE PAYING THAT TRUCK OFF MY "BASE MODEL REGAL' WILL BE WORTH MORE THAN YOUR TRUCK WITH WHATEVER U PUT IN IT
> *


if it takes you 5 years to do that, was it worth it?



> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jan 19 2006, 04:23 AM~4656247
> *DYAB, you are arguing with a 17-18 Year old kid, I would think that 5 Pages would have been overy kill, but damn, yall about to hit 6
> *


eh, i'm 20.....


all bullshit aside, by the time my trucks paid off, it will be worth more than 20 grand, because it will be far from stock


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Not wanting to jump into an arguement but a custom vehicle is only worth big money to the right person... I have over a 100 grand in my car from vendors but when I sell it I will be lucky to get 30 and its a year old...Selling a custom of any kind is difficult and you will never get all of your money back


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 19 2006, 05:17 PM~4660156
> *Not wanting to jump into an arguement but a custom vehicle is only worth big money to the right person... I have over a 100 grand in my car from vendors but when I sell it I will be lucky to get 30 and its a year old...Selling a custom of any kind is difficult and you will never get all of your money back
> *


that is if you go to a car dealer, but either way, unless the right person is looking for it, you'll never get what you ask for it.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 07:20 PM~4660183
> *that is if you go to a car dealer, but either way, unless the right person is looking for it, you'll never get what you ask for it.
> *


if you go to a car dealer, your only getting blue book value and prolly a couple grand on top of that if your lucky...


you'll be really lucky to find someone to pay you close to what you put in


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 19 2006, 05:30 PM~4660293
> *if you go to a car dealer, your only getting blue book value and prolly a couple grand on top of that if your lucky...
> you'll be really lucky to find someone to pay you close to what you put in
> *


tis why you take all your expensive ish out, and save it for your next vehicle, and go out and buy all lightning audio or road gear, or some really cheap namebrand to give away with the car, since they won't give you what you want.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 04:47 PM~4660490
> *tis why you take all your expensive ish out, and save it for your next vehicle, and go out and buy all lightning audio or road gear, or some really cheap namebrand to give away with the car, since they won't give you what you want.
> *


:roflmao: thats a good idea :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 19 2006, 05:48 PM~4660500
> *:roflmao: thats a good idea :biggrin:
> *


its what i'd do, even though i only have kicker cvr's but since my install isn't permanent, i won't have that problem anyhow.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 04:49 PM~4660516
> *its what i'd do, even though i only have kicker cvr's but since my install isn't permanent, i won't have that problem anyhow.
> *


i'm putting all around pioneers in my moms van, shes gonna be selling it soon, should i just keep all that in there? or put all the stock stuff back in


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

no, you got it wrong, thats why you keep your stock shit so when you trade it in, just put back in your stock deck, stock coaxils (front and rear) and remove the wiring and give it back to them with a big smile

lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 19 2006, 05:51 PM~4660537
> *no, you got it wrong, thats why you keep your stock shit so when you trade it in, just put back in your stock deck, stock coaxils (front and rear) and remove the wiring and give it back to them with a big smile
> 
> lol
> *


i'm talking if you do a custom "built in" install, of course you replace your door speakers n junk and take out what can be taken out without no "big holes" laying around......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 19 2006, 05:51 PM~4660530
> *i'm putting all around pioneers in my moms van, shes gonna be selling it soon, should i just keep all that in there? or put all the stock stuff back in
> *


does it matter?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 19 2006, 06:51 PM~4660537
> *no, you got it wrong, thats why you keep your stock shit so when you trade it in, just put back in your stock deck, stock coaxils (front and rear) and remove the wiring and give it back to them with a big smile
> 
> lol
> *


you might as well give it up...he'll argue his point even if he's wrong


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2006, 06:06 PM~4660628
> *you might as well give it up...he'll argue his point even if he's wrong
> *


no i'm making a point of wheather you've modified your enclosure to the point it would be cheaper just to leave it in there, than bust it apart, take it out, and buy carpet to go over it.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 07:10 PM~4660655
> *no i'm making a point of wheather you've modified your enclosure to the point it would be cheaper just to leave it in there, than bust it apart, take it out, and buy carpet to go over it.....
> *


your not making any point, hell your not even making sense!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

there are no ' big holes' when u drill a 3/8 hole with the proper grommet for a 4 gauge power wire- when u sell which i dont understand- oops i forgot - u got a ford
Hell ya trade that bitch- u just put a blank plug over it assuming u will take out all your audio equipment...just a little AGED wisdom for ya homie- go on and drill through that firewall and be a rebel...fuck what ya parents say- we know tha truth- listen to all lil peeps-  :angry:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 19 2006, 07:36 PM~4661322
> *there are no ' big holes'  when u drill a 3/8 hole with the proper grommet for a 4 gauge power wire- when u sell which i dont understand- oops i forgot - u got a ford
> Hell ya trade that bitch- u  just put a blank plug over it assuming u will take out all your audio equipment...just a little AGED wisdom for ya homie- go on and drill through that firewall and be a rebel...fuck what ya parents say- we know tha truth- listen to all lil peeps-   :angry:
> *


um, 0/1 awg is just a bit larger than 4 awg, hell, even 2 awg is a big bigger, still not a big hole, but i wasn't refering to holes from power wire, i was refering to complete custom installs in which you modified the vehicle to make something fit, and it becomes part of the vehicle.


i don't have a problem with drilling through my firewall, but i do have a problem if computers in my truck are less than an inch from that firewall where i wanna drill, and i don't feel like taking out 200 screws just to drill 1 hole for 0/1 awg wire.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 10:21 PM~4662008
> *um, 0/1 awg is just a bit larger than 4 awg, hell, even 2 awg is a big bigger, still not a big hole, but i wasn't refering to holes from power wire, i was refering to complete custom installs in which you modified the vehicle to make something fit, and it becomes part of the vehicle.
> i don't have a problem with drilling through my firewall, but i do have a problem if computers in my truck are less than an inch from that firewall where i wanna drill, and i don't feel like taking out 200 screws just to drill 1 hole for 0/1 awg wire.....
> *


run it under the truck along the frame in metal conduit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 19 2006, 10:21 PM~4662008
> * i was refering to complete custom installs in which you modified the vehicle to make something fit, and it becomes part of the vehicle.
> *


custom install means fit your shit to the car, not fit the car to your sub box..wtf.

only you would build a sub box too big to fit the vehicle and then cut the body to cram it in :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 20 2006, 11:38 AM~4664728
> *custom install means fit your shit  to the car, not fit the car to your sub box..wtf.
> 
> only you would build a sub box too big to fit the vehicle and then cut the body to cram it in :uh:
> *



i was thinking that but decided to leave it alone...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4670135
> *i was thinking that but decided to leave it alone...
> *


lmao

I'm waiting for some random ass paragraph of shit on that one still :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 17 2006, 10:39 PM~4645230
> *true....but again, i need to find time, and slightly warmer weather, to get this all done.
> *


is it really that cold? wtf

we just laid on the cold ass concrete for 3 hours fixing some body mounts on da generals elcomino

cold isnt an excuse


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 22 2006, 02:28 AM~4677959
> *is it really that cold? wtf
> 
> we just laid on the cold ass concrete for 3 hours fixing some body mounts on da generals elcomino
> ...


it is when ur a sissy like draarong :uh:


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

lol .....fuck the warranty :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 22 2006, 03:26 AM~4678220
> *it is when ur a sissy like draarong :uh:
> *


exactly , his fingers might get cold :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 22 2006, 01:28 AM~4677959
> *is it really that cold? wtf
> 
> we just laid on the cold ass concrete for 3 hours fixing some body mounts on da generals elcomino
> ...


eh, i don't have 10 million trees and lots of houses around here to break up that wind like you do, you could fit 2 houses and still have room to just about drive a car between them in my area......big open fields=sux for wind chill


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 11:23 AM~4679816
> *eh, i don't have 10 million trees and lots of houses around here to break up that wind like you do, you could fit 2 houses and still have room to just about drive a car between them in my area......big open fields=sux for wind chill
> *


so what makes you think we have 10 million trees here? lots of open fields here to homes. just man the hell up and quit bit*hin about shi* all the time.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 22 2006, 11:30 AM~4679847
> *so what makes you think we have 10 million trees here?  lots of open fields here to homes. just man the hell up and quit bit*hin about shi* all the time.
> *


um, no, because by the time i get home from work every day, its kinda dark outside, which means its alot f'n colder, and i don't have my own garage, or even a driveway to work in right now, not to mention all this f'n snow out here right now after that blizzard on friday night....


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 12:54 PM~4679971
> *um, no, because by the time i get home from work every day, its kinda dark outside, which means its alot f'n colder, and i don't have my own garage, or even a driveway to work in right now, not to mention all this f'n snow out here right now after that blizzard on friday night....
> *


oh my, look, another excuse


----------



## Da General (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 22 2006, 11:54 AM~4679971
> *um, no, because by the time i get home from work every day, its kinda dark outside, which means its alot f'n colder, and i don't have my own garage, or even a driveway to work in right now, not to mention all this f'n snow out here right now after that blizzard on friday night....
> *


give me a fuc*ing break, your so full of shi*, you sound like my kid. Excuse after excuse. A blizzard isn't 2 damn inches, and frankly i don't give a fuc* about you not having a garage, and wtf do you just drive through the corn to get to your house. I got it all summed up your just one big ass stupid pussy.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 22 2006, 06:07 PM~4681170
> * I got it all summed up your just one big ass stupid pussy.
> 
> 
> *


well


i wasnt expecting that...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 22 2006, 04:28 PM~4681297
> *well
> i wasnt expecting that...
> *



Damn.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Da General_@Jan 22 2006, 04:07 PM~4681170
> *give me a fuc*ing break, your so full of shi*, you sound like my kid.  Excuse after excuse.  A blizzard isn't 2 damn inches, and frankly i don't give a fuc* about you not having a garage, and wtf do you just drive through the corn to get to your house. I got it all summed up your just one big ass stupid pussy.
> 
> 
> *


aside from the 3 other cars always in the driveway, and the fact that there is still 3" of snow on the ground around here after the blizzard on friday.....yea some area's got alot more fucking snow than you, no i'm not a pussy, i'm someone trying to not get sick from being outside.


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 11:04 PM~4619904
> *its a brand new f'n truck, i'm not about to be drilling into it, for one thing, theres more electronics on the passenger side, than a server...lol
> but if i could find a decent spot to drill, it means i gotta rip up all my foot panels and all that to redo my wires, because my power wire, is going to run on the opposite side of my rca's.....and i'm not gonna redo that until i put a aftermarket hu.
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
in a hurry to do your install...an hour or two each day...wtf...look here...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=235490


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jan 22 2006, 05:40 PM~4681915
> *:uh:
> in a hurry to do your install...an hour or two each day...wtf...look here...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=235490
> *


um, wow, who can't install a bunch of wires n ish in an hour? i'm talking building a custom box, which is a pos anyhow, since i didn't even have the right wood, and building it to fit in my truck. bout half that time i was seting up, and cleaning up, because my truck was being a bish, i think i only spent bout 6 hours on it total building time, because i do have a life when i'm at home, and i was building it by myself.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

a few pics of my newest install :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Getting better Aaron, lots better, keep up the good work...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 1 2006, 04:44 PM~4752654
> *Getting better Aaron, lots better, keep up the good work...
> *


thanx, my next project is to make a whole new fiberglass enclosure, and take out the back panels so i can make the enclosure as large as possible from side to side, basically built into the truck....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

here's the harder part of the box though, i had to use 1/2" screws and some L brackets to pull off the corner cutout i had to do for the drivers side back door, the pocket on it sticks out too far.....


















so don't hate on the board stickin out a lil and the absence of screws on the outside, theres about 3 L brackets going down that side on the inside, and a couple more holding that corner together, i trust liquid nail, but not that much....lol, one of these days, when i go to pull it out to carpet it, i'll be sure to get some pics of the bracketry inside it....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

oh yea, the shirts are stuffed behind the box for a reason, i haven't gone out and bought any foam or anything to put between the box and the back panel yet, but if the shirts weren't there, all i'd hear is the panel slapping against the back of the box......i only had enough to fix the roof problem....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Draaaag is always a little Ghetto Fab, but looks alot better, when you gonna get it covered, it probably will not cost more then $100.00


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 1 2006, 05:11 PM~4752853
> *Draaaag is always a little Ghetto Fab, but looks alot better, when you gonna get it covered, it probably will not cost more then $100.00
> *


when it gets warmer outside, me and my cuzin are gonna go over it with some fiberglass to make it look purty, and then paint it the color of the truck.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and the only reason i used L brackets instead of just putting screws in, is because every time, no matter how well i predrilled the hole, the wood just split, so after the 4th time, i ran out to sears hardware, and bought some L brackets, some 1/2" screws, and fixed the problem, so its not like there was a ghetto part of it, i had to, otherwise i'd have split wood....


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

lookin good. hows it sound? what size is that box and are they two seperate chambers?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 1 2006, 05:31 PM~4753023
> *lookin good. hows it sound? what size is that box and are they two seperate chambers?
> *


yes, theres a divider in the middle, and after fixing all the panels that rattle, now that i know which ones were doing it, it sounds damn good for 2 12" kicker cvr's, each side is 1.28 cubic feet sealed, and with the windows down, your shirt moves while standing 5 feet away from the truck, so yea its just a lil loud....


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

niiice, can't wait till i get a car to put mine in :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks alot better than that last shit u had going on :thumbsup:
but its sealed


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah ported is louder i think


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 1 2006, 08:42 PM~4754279
> *looks alot better than that last shit u had going on :thumbsup:
> but its sealed
> *


only sealed for the time being, when i get around to ripping out and making all new fiberglass panels inside the truck, i'll have gained the extra cubic foot and a half to port them, while still maintaining a "shelf" along the back as to put things, for now this setup will more than do, at least i can put my seat back now....so far as to i can almost not reach the steering wheel....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 1 2006, 08:50 PM~4754343
> *yeah ported is louder i think
> *


 :twak: ported IS louder


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

ok ok ok calm down


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

this is still going on LOL :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by integrated_1+Feb 1 2006, 10:00 PM~4754796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

what do you have your kickers wired to? i have my at 4 ohm


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 2 2006, 03:48 PM~4759434
> *what do you have your kickers wired to? i have my at 4 ohm
> *


i have the dvc 4 ohm models, and they are wired each to their own channel, 2 ohms each, its better for the subs this way....


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

oh i have the 2 ohm dvc model


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 2 2006, 09:26 PM~4761984
> *i have the dvc 4 ohm models, and they are wired each to their own channel, 2 ohms each, its better for the subs this way....
> *



you coulda wired together to make a 4ohm load and bridge the amp to run at 4ohms mono... but your way is perfect too... im just glad your using mdf 

behind the amp, is that all connected? a 1 chamber enclosure


and you should PORT, trust me... just cut some holes and insert tubes if the chamber(s) is big enough... i ported my cvr at 1.25cubes in the low 40's and it was loud, sounded like shit, but was loud lol...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 2 2006, 08:29 PM~4762037
> *you coulda wired together to make a 4ohm load and bridge the amp to run at 4ohms mono... but your way is perfect too... im just glad your using mdf
> 
> behind the amp, is that all connected? a 1 chamber enclosure
> ...


no, the chambers aren't big enough, and i don't want it to sound like ish, yes the chambers are seperated, as per seperated sealed chambers perform and sound better than one single chamber....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and now a video thanx to snoopdan much props bro

http://video.snoopdan.com/darrong.wmv


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 5 2006, 01:08 AM~4779520
> *and now a video thanx to snoopdan much props bro
> 
> http://video.snoopdan.com/darrong.wmv
> *



you should put that video link in your sig


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 2 2006, 09:37 PM~4762111
> *no, the chambers aren't big enough, and i don't want it to sound like ish, yes the chambers are seperated, as per seperated sealed chambers perform and sound better than one single chamber....
> *



lol you forgot who your talking too... ?

its cuttiebuddie


you shouldnt have wasted your time building the new sealed enclosure if you plan on porting as well... it just dont seem logical, you built two temp enclosures out of particle board, then two temp enclosures out of mdf, then you plan on porting? or did you scrap the porting idea because your scared of a little bass uffin:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

draarong you should make a short clip of that shirt thing where you said whn you roll hte windows donw and satnd 5 feet away yopur shirt moves...that would be cool


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:08 AM~4780771
> *draarong you should make a short clip of that shirt thing where you said whn you roll hte windows donw and satnd 5 feet away yopur shirt moves...that would be cool
> *


well lets see, 1 person, 1 camera, how would i pull that one off? next time i redo my install, i'll get a video of that, until then, i'm not making any promises....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

That video is sick! How much spl is that? Fucking insane! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 5 2006, 09:27 PM~4784160
> *That video is sick! How much spl is that? Fucking insane! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



prolly mid to high 30's... if he vents it'll be like WHOA!!!

BTW anything over 130db grants the listner ear damage, but we aint worry about that shit lol...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't believe he had that much room in a standard cab truck! Good fuckin' job. Is there enough room for a ported box? If so I think you should do it bro. But what you got now is fuckin' bad ass.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

damn thats a shitty ass truck mang


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

everyone is giving him all these good complements about his system then you go and dis his truck...thats great!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 5 2006, 10:58 PM~4784810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is giving him all these good complements about his system then you go and dis his truck...thats great!
> *


nah I just noticed how much its shaking away with such a small system...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 5 2006, 10:07 PM~4784888
> *nah I just noticed how much its shaking away with such a small system...
> *


they keep making vehicles thinner and flimsier it seems like.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 5 2006, 10:07 PM~4784888
> *nah I just noticed how much its shaking away with such a small system...
> *


:dunno: I got two 10's in the jeep now and I can get the windshiled wipers to wobble. ok, granted the box for my 10's is 4x larger then the one for his 12's...lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 6 2006, 12:01 AM~4785329
> *:dunno: I got two 10's in the jeep now and I can get the windshiled wipers to wobble.  ok, granted the box for my 10's is 4x larger then the one for his 12's...lol
> *


:twak: :uh: 

chu got in the jeep?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 6 2006, 03:15 AM~4786568
> *:twak: :uh:
> 
> chu got in the jeep?
> *



poor english I attribute to hanging around LIL too much :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Feb 6 2006, 07:19 AM~4786755
> *poor english I attribute to hanging around LIL too much :ugh:
> *


nah Im ghetto thas all 

but like I said... whats in teh jeep


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Feb 5 2006, 08:27 PM~4784160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show's who the haters are....lol



nah, pitbull, its called a good install


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 5 2006, 07:33 AM~4780268
> *lol you forgot who your talking too... ?
> 
> its cuttiebuddie
> ...


no, not scared of a lil bass, i don't wanna start ripping into this truck until its paid off, because when i do, i'll be able to make the box 3-4 inches wider, and a few inches taller, giving me that 6-7 cubes of airspace to port for 2 better 12's

this enclosure ain't all that temp, this summer i'm gonna do a lil glassing to make it look smoother, and i'm gonna paint it the same color as the truck, and bolt it down so it doesn't move around if the seats aren't touching it....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 7 2006, 12:29 AM~4792898
> *show's who the haters are....lol
> nah, pitbull, its called a good install
> *


no comment at all


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 7 2006, 12:29 AM~4792898
> *
> it maxed out the spl meter my brother has at work, which goes up to 140 db's, i'll put it that way
> 
> *



i was referring 2 termlab


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 5 2006, 12:08 AM~4779520
> *and now a video thanx to snoopdan much props bro
> 
> http://video.snoopdan.com/darrong.wmv
> *



Quality video snoop. As for the setup, looks and sounds average. Pictures would have done just as well as the vid. Nothing fantastic.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Feb 7 2006, 11:03 AM~4794620
> *Quality video snoop. As for the setup, looks and sounds average. Pictures would have done just as well as the vid. Nothing fantastic.
> *



Thanks, I think. I cant stand videos on ROE that have wobby and dizzy images of people filming their feet and not the sub porn....(cough, TCAB, COUGH....)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 7 2006, 07:46 AM~4794029
> *i was referring 2 termlab
> *


i know, but either way,its still louder than the average car audio system installed at best buy or circuit city


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 7 2006, 05:54 PM~4796913
> *i know, but either way,its still louder than the average car audio system installed at best buy or circuit city
> *


cough, liar, cough :biggrin:


the avg install is a couple of 12" L5's and a MTX or kicker amplifier... did i mention they are housed in a kicker made vented enclosure ?? thats circuit city for ya...


but i DO believe its loud. would be louder if you... well, you know what to do


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Interesting set up man. Looking good. Oh and to help stop the screws from "Busting Out" try predrilling the holes with a very small drill bit. It will help stop that problem. I think the bit i use is like 1/16. I drill all the way threw the first panel and 1/4 of the screw depth into the second. that way its gripping harder at the end where you need it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 7 2006, 09:07 PM~4798862
> *cough, liar, cough :biggrin:
> the avg install is a couple of 12" L5's and a MTX or kicker amplifier... did i mention they are housed in a kicker made vented enclosure ?? thats circuit city for ya...
> but i DO believe its loud. would be louder if you... well, you know what to do
> *


then you realize that those box's aren't vehicle specific........just cause you throw 2 12" L5's in a ride, don't mean it'll be loud, its all in the install 



> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@Feb 7 2006, 09:30 PM~4799034
> *Interesting set up man. Looking good. Oh and to help stop the screws from "Busting Out" try predrilling the holes with a very small drill bit. It will help stop that problem. I think the bit i use is like 1/16. I drill all the way threw the first panel and 1/4 of the screw depth into the second. that way its gripping harder at the end where you need it.
> *


i use a 1/8th drill bit, because of the size of screws i use, if i used a smaller bit the wood would split, i know how to build enclosures, not my first enclosure, but small pieces tend to not like screws going "with the grain"


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i got a box form circuit city that my cvrs came in i put it in my grandmas minivan and that sjit was loud as hell


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 7 2006, 09:57 PM~4799252
> *i got a box form circuit city that my cvrs came in i put it in my grandmas minivan and that sjit was loud as hell
> *


i'm not even gonna try :uh:


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

lol i was just saying...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 7 2006, 09:43 PM~4799129
> *then you realize that those box's aren't vehicle specific........just cause you throw 2 12" L5's in a ride, don't mean it'll be loud, its all in the install
> 
> *


all in the install? you mean it's in the box? which case yours is just an everday sealed box, what's so special that you did differently?

or by "install" do you mean the way you ran the wires down the side of the car? or maybe how you connected the wire harness to the deck? I'm not quite grasping what you did differently to make it so much louder then the next guy's "install"


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

mabe he means his looks better :dunno:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 7 2006, 10:10 PM~4799365
> *all in the install? you mean it's in the box? which case yours is just an everday sealed box, what's so special that you did differently?
> 
> or by "install" do you mean the way you ran the wires down the side of the car? or maybe how you connected the wire harness to the deck? I'm not quite grasping what you did differently to make it so much louder then the next guy's "install"
> *


reguardless of wheather its sealed or ported, its about taking the math and using it, no prefab box is "specifically" designed for any vehicle, not even the "vehicle specific" just because it meets the subs recomended enclosure volume, doesn't mean the sub will perform best in that volume in a dodge neon, as compared to a dodge caravan.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

okay, so ppl on the boards that have had plenty experiences say to go with 2.25cubes on a single cvr 12" vented... how many cubes should you go for in your truck?

sometimes i think you dont like denial lol

but you cant knock the shit a circuit city, i mean, your rockin shit you can buy from their... you can even buy your shit's big brothers from there... 1 L7 15" vented and powered correctly might bully your cvr's...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 7 2006, 11:34 PM~4800101
> *okay, so ppl on the boards that have had plenty experiences say to go with 2.25cubes on a single cvr 12" vented... how many cubes should you go for in your truck?
> 
> sometimes i think you dont like denial lol
> ...


i've yet to see a 15" l7 at circuit city, plenty of 12's but no 15's.


well lets its alot more than just saying, oh i think this sub will perform best in every vehicle in a 2.25 cubic foot enclosure.

when i have time, i'll get the formula back out, i didn't designe this box overnight, i'll say that much. there's more than just going by what the book recomends, or what people from experience recomend, because no to vehicles will perform the same. anyone who's been in the game of audio long enough knows that, so the guru's around here, i'm starting to question their ethics on giving out random numbers based on experience from a select few vehicles they've used certain product in.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

WHAT CD IS THAT SONG FROM U GOT IN THAT VIDEO?CAN U SEND THAT SONG AS A FILE SO I CAN SEE HOW IT SOUNDS IN MY CAR?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 8 2006, 12:54 AM~4800263
> *i've yet to see a 15" l7 at circuit city, plenty of 12's but no 15's.
> well lets its alot more than just saying, oh i think this sub will perform best in every vehicle in a 2.25 cubic foot enclosure.
> 
> ...


I could go into great detail but I dont want to waste my breath.....Ill keep it short n sweet... you are an idiot


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 7 2006, 11:26 PM~4800030
> *reguardless of wheather its sealed or ported, its about taking the math and using it, no prefab box is "specifically" designed for any vehicle, not even the "vehicle specific" just because it meets the subs recomended enclosure volume, doesn't mean the sub will perform best in that volume in a dodge neon, as compared to a dodge caravan.
> *


ok then..so your classifing the word "install" down to one thing, box volume. why not just say that instead of "install". :uh: 

And we'd all love to hear your "ethics" has to what has to be done differently with the "math" when making a sealed box for a certain vehicle. 

Is there some "vehicle specific" number that you work with and we are all in the dark about? You got a different formula for every type of car?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Feb 8 2006, 12:21 AM~4800461
> *WHAT CD IS THAT SONG FROM U GOT IN THAT VIDEO?CAN U SEND THAT SONG AS A FILE SO I CAN SEE HOW IT SOUNDS IN MY CAR?
> *


its off the bass mechanics cd max killa hertz, you can find it for sale still on partsexpress.com for reference, just to into the car audio section, and on the right hand side it'll say something along the lines of test equipment or something like that.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 8 2006, 06:47 AM~4801537
> *Is there some "vehicle specific" number that you work with and we are all in the dark about? You got a different formula for every type of car?
> *


<< waiting to be schooled...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 8 2006, 07:19 PM~4805244
> *<< waiting to be schooled...
> *


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 14 2006, 05:46 PM~4620525
> *i wasn't talking about particle board, i was talking about mdf, one of the first box's i built with liquid nail, when i went to tear it apart to throw it out, i hit it with a hammer a few times, no effect, other than denting the wood, chucked it at the ground a few times, broke off a few corners, still no major effect, it didn't come apart till i got out a 10 lb sledge hammer, and started breaking the wood itself into pieces, and this was just regular 3/4" mdf.....and it was only a .90 cubic foot sealed chamber box for 2 small azz 10's i had(some of you seen em in the bigger encloseure, the 2 10" jensens)
> *



I recommend using plywood on the next box. I use some tight bungie cords so the thunder of the bass dont blow my box to pieces i have some flex thi8s way.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pureanger_@Feb 8 2006, 11:49 PM~4807660
> *I recommend using plywood on the next box. I use  some tight bungie cords so the thunder of the bass dont blow my box to pieces i have some flex thi8s way.
> *


I wont feed the troll I wont feed the troll I wont feed the troll


----------



## pureanger (Feb 6, 2006)

sarcasm dude. But we all have seen a box in our day made with plywood. I was trying to figure out why whats his face coulndt use screws in his box and went with l brackets. Is he using a hammer drill? ? ?


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i got bored and started lighting my farts on my page 5..............i noticed tonight that you guys are on page 10.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2006, 09:55 PM~4807692
> *I wont feed the troll I wont feed the troll I wont feed the troll
> *



LMFAO


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 5 2006, 01:08 PM~4780771
> *draarong you should make a short clip of that shirt thing where you said whn you roll hte windows donw and satnd 5 feet away yopur shirt moves...that would be cool
> *



And it would be REALLY cool if it was true! :biggrin: Mine move WAYY more air than that system, and I would not make the claim he did about a shirt movin from 5 ft away from the open window. That would be so loud, I can't even imagine.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

draarong2004[/i]@Jan 18 2006 said:


> Even in EXCELLENT condition your truck is only worth $13,300


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

someone put this thread out of its misery.


----------

